
Complex Math Made Simple with Engaging Animations - jelliclesfarm
http://www.openculture.com/2019/01/complex-math-made-simple-with-engaging-animations.html
======
Gormisdomai
This seems a little parasitic. It's just links to videos from 3blue1brown's
channel [1] with very little commentary and some advertising.

[1] The channel is great, everyone should check it out.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

~~~
cgrealy
Hilariously, it has a super intrusive popup asking you to disable your
adblocker so they can show you someone elses work.

------
foxes
If you aren't already aware, 3b1b made a super cool library [0] to help make
the animations in their videos.

[0] github.com/3b1b/manim

------
CGamesPlay
If you like 3Blue1Brown, definitely look at this collaboration on quaternions:
[https://eater.net/quaternions](https://eater.net/quaternions)

(But the actual submission here is blog spam.)

